# Old Cordless Drill Motors ??



## Spider Web (Oct 11, 2007)

Has anyone used cordless drill motors for prop motion? 

Since they are gear motors they have plenty of torque, most rotate CW or CCW and a lot of them have two speeds.

I'm beginning to see a lot of them at yard sales and such for cheap. Especially the 12 and 14 volt variety.
I guess since replacement batteries cost almost as much as a new drill. In fact, I have two old ones lying around myself. Just bought a new drill.......the dang batteries were too expensive.

Just wondering if anyone has figured out how hefty a power supply would be needed, or has built even anything with them.


----------



## Haunted Neurons (Jun 23, 2006)

l used one to drive my 6' giant spider


----------

